# Unusual demand?



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So far this month I've had 8 strangers knock on my door wanting meat goats. I live on a dead end road so hardly anyone knows we have goats and I've never had so many people come knocking on my door for goats. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there an ethnic holiday coming up?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its word of mouth or a neighbor or a friend with goats has point them in your direction. I get random calls and visitors asking for meat goats of which we rarely have more then 10 a year and they go fast. Its funny watching their reaction when they ask how much one of the doe kids would be. Telling em $400.00 pretty much sends em on their way


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> Its word of mouth or a neighbor or a friend with goats has point them in your direction. I get random calls and visitors asking for meat goats of which we rarely have more then 10 a year and they go fast. Its funny watching their reaction when they ask how much one of the doe kids would be. Telling em $400.00 pretty much sends em on their way


Haha yeah I get people wanting my breeding does for meat. All my wethers go fast so a lot Of people ask about the bigger goats. It's almost like they don't understand why I don't have goats for sale if there are so many goats wandering the pasture.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Is there an ethnic holiday coming up?


Not that I know of. Either way all my wethers sell before the ethnic or big holidays anyways


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

I too get asked about meat goats but then had a hard time selling a doeling I had last summer (?). They are all dairy breeds (alpine & togs). Thinking about breeding my dairy girls to boer for heavier meat kids. We milk for our own use, cheese etc but wanted to make the kids more marketable. Does anyone have any experience with that? One doe we have is quite small for an alpine so I don't think that would be a good idea for her. How much do you sell your kids for? I live in northern Ontario near Thunder Bay but we have an increasing ethnic goat meat market emerging. 
It is -32C here this morning, good thing our barn is insulated. Run 2 heat lamps, 4 goats and 30 chickens. Usually doesn't get below -3 in the barn. Quite snug!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I think breeding your does to a boer buck is a great idea. maybe even keep a doeling around see how she turns out.
I sell meat wethers from 0-3 months for $80, from 3-5 months 100 and 6 months $120 I haven't had any go past 6 months. I did sell some 6 month olds for 80 one time when I was gathering money for some does. I live near othello Wa and there are a lot of Hispanics here. I rarely eat my own goats but I think I'll have one this year.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

When you sell your goats for meat, are you just turning the goat over to the buyer for cash? Or are you doing the butchering?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Navabean that's great! Yep, word of mouth & they come out of the woodwork.
Send some my way in a month or two.:lol:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

When I sold mine for meat they bought the live goat. My neighbor offered butchering services (they had bought cattle from him before and saw my goats) so I would just haul the goat across the street and the neighbor would kill the goat for them. I didn't have anything to use to cut the goats up and it is much better to have someone do it who is skilled and can do it quickly. The people that bought mine used the meat in stew and wanted the bones and everything cut into little pieces so a meat saw was pretty much required for that.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We dont allow them to kill em here. Just something we dont wanna see. Not to mention we dont wanna bring in the coyotes any closer then they already are.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

When we sell for meat they go live. We do not slaughter and we do not allow it on the property for fear of attracting coyotes or neighbors dogs. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> We dont allow them to kill em here. Just something we dont wanna see. Not to mention we dont wanna bring in the coyotes any closer then they already are.


Same here...not only that things can go wrong....like cutting a finger off let's say and now a day everyone wants to slam you with a lawsuit because they don't have many brain cells.
But as the others say word of mouth. I myself would not like people coming on my place unannounced so keep a locked gate.....I still end up with notes on the gate which is way better then having someone show up while running out to the clothes line in my under wears and such lol


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Ingrid said:


> When you sell your goats for meat, are you just turning the goat over to the buyer for cash? Or are you doing the butchering?


I assist in the butcher process sometimes. Every time I help butcher they leave the skin and guts here so I'm going to start tanning hides just to practice hopefully I can make something sellable in the future. I get pretty regular customers who call me regularly asking for wethers.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Navabean that's great! Yep, word of mouth & they come out of the woodwork.
> Send some my way in a month or two.:lol:


Haha I would if you weren't so far


----------

